# Chat Room



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Think it could be possible to remove the feature that Disconnects you for timing out? 

I walked away a lot from my PC and last night I always came back to it and was out of the room b/c of timing out. 

Maybe allow people to be in the chat room with a status of "Away" so they can stay in the chat room and not miss anything said while they walk away as they can scroll up when they get back.....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

We're looking into that to find and remove the cause. Alas, we didn't solve it yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For information: The timeout is about 35 minutes and even affects moderators.
Any activity within the applet apparently resets the timer ... even scrolling back.
You just have to not stay away so long!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

ahh, yeah just thought it would only take loging into the addonchat.com account and changing the settings in the control panel for the chat room.

Yeah last night I loaded it up and went out for the night and when i came back it was timmed out so i had no idea what all had been said while I was out.

anyway thanks for the response's Tom & James.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> ahh, yeah just thought it would only take loging into the addonchat.com account and changing the settings in the control panel for the chat room.
> 
> Yeah last night I loaded it up and went out for the night and when i came back it was timmed out so i had no idea what all had been said while I was out.
> 
> anyway thanks for the response's Tom & James.


There are several people to thank, by the way. They helped things last week both as moderators and normal members:
VOS
HDTVSportsfan
Gulfwarvet
Houskamp
MicroBeta
(and I know I'm leave off a few people. I'd be more than happy to add you in.)

As well as a few moderators. That is how we found these kinds of issues and worked out most of them. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've made some changes to the chat room. Let me know if it still times out.

Thanks.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

It was working fine last night as Mod's were not getting timed out as you saw.

I just went into the chat room and was in there for little over 1hr and had not gotten booted at all.

Seems to be working good now! Great job Chris!!

thanks


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

That's great. That is one thing I didn't like about this update.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> That's great. That is one thing I didn't like about this update.


As you can see, neither did we.


----------

